# had a colonoscopy - now what?



## Guest (Dec 6, 2001)

I had a colonoscopy last week and do not remember anything the doctor said after the procedure. The friend who was with me told me that the doctor said everything was fine. He suggested that I see my primary physician for a follow up. Is this common or do you usually see the GI doctor following a colonoscopy?


----------



## Nat (Sep 29, 2001)

I saw my GI right after the test was done. She gave me the results and told me that she would carry out upper GI series. She never mentioned calling my GP or any follow-up. She did however tell me that she would see me at her office once the GI upper series are done.Maybe you should call your GP office and ask the secretary what needs to be done...Nat


----------

